# TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE*

I just purchasedTENZO TYpe-M v2 19x8.5 fronts (45 offset) and 19x10 (22 offset) for the rear. 

In order to get the 10" on the rear i will need to get adapters considering the bolt pattern is 5x4.5. Any thoughts on how thick I need to go. 
Im looking at 1"
That will put the wheel offset at -4.86mm.....thats if i did my math right.








I did some measuring and think I should be fine on strut clearance.

Any one have the same set up?
I will decide what tire size i'll need once I get the wheels in.
Thinking about 235/35/19 on rear and 225/35/19

ALso if anyone is a master at photoshop....I would love to see what these wheels are going to look like on my car.




































_Modified by Dmart44 at 6:17 PM 4-7-2008_


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (Dmart44)*

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (Dmart44)*

That will not fit unless you have a wide body kit.


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

Ya you could easily get the fronts to fit but there is no way your going to run adapters w/ that rear width and offset.
You could always get the 8.5"s for the rear also and run non staggered. That would work fine...


----------



## B3AST (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (Dmart44)*

very nice wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....could photoshop it but the pic of your car is too small. Also no offense to you my vw brother but read my sig.....


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (B3AST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3AST* »_very nice wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....could photoshop it but the pic of your car is too small. Also no offense to you my vw brother but read my sig..... 

Try these out!!!!


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (B3AST)*

Does it make you feel any better that a long term project of mine is to make it a rear wheel drive car!!!!!! OK OK how about AWD!!!!
That's what's up!!!










_Modified by Dmart44 at 10:04 AM 4-9-2008_


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (Dmart44)*

never gonna happen......


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_never gonna happen......

Not you too....
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (Dmart44)*

BUMP!!!!! for staggered wheels on a FWD car!!!!!


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (Dmart44)*

why are you bumping a thread when you know those back wheels WON'T work for your car?!?!

Unless you run the 8.5"s all around, you can't do it...


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (skatingzooyork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skatingzooyork* »_why are you bumping a thread when you know those back wheels WON'T work for your car?!?!

Unless you run the 8.5"s all around, you can't do it...


Please do explain!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (Dmart44)*

You have two choices:
1. Run 8.5'' fronts with adaptors all four corners.
2. Run 8.5'' fronts with adaptors, and have custom hubs made for the back, and find rotors to work with them, and possibly spacers for the caliper, so you can run a 10'' rear.


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (JDriver1.8t)*

BUMP!!! Photoshop anyone


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 19" TENZO TYPE M STAGGERED FIT/ ADVICE/PHOTOSHOP ANYONE (Dmart44)*

Try again here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=514


----------

